# Lyft Drivers Please Rate Lyft



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Drivers who drive exclusively for Lyft or drive for both Lyft and Uber, please rate Driving For Lyft. The Rating you award should reflect your aggregate assessment of income, pax dynamics, the company Lyft and its policies etc. etc.

I would offer this Rough Rating Guide:
5 Stars: Exceptional, I'd tell my lill' Sis to go drive for Lyft.
4 Stars: Good, I'd tell my friend or neighbor to drive for Lyft.
3 Stars: So So, I'd tell someone desperate to give it a shot.
2 Stars: Bad, not gonna recommend it to no one.
1 Star: Horrible, can't wait to get that stinky pink stache off of me!

PS: Please help keep this poll alive by adding comments summarizing your vote, or any other comments on this topic. Thanx!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Great thread chi1cabby and for the *Lyft drivers* out there.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

2 months ago I would have rated 5. Recommended to my daughters to drive for Lyft part time to supplement their current full time jobs.

Today I rated them a 3 based on what has changed and what I have learned over the last couple of months.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I drive for both in Chicago. Every shift I try to use Lyft, I get at least two cancellations to start off, although I sometimes get a $5 cancellation fee. I think it may be because Lyft will send me 10+ minutes away for every pickup. Also, they usually grossly underestimate the required time to arrival for passengers. If I do end up sticking with Lyft for a whole shift, I have a longer wait between pings and spend way more time driving to them. The two times I stuck with it for a whole shift I ended up making about 30-40% of what I normally do on Uber and I didn't end up getting much in tips, either. I am struggling to even get to 30 rides in my first 30 days, which was a goal. I feel that driving with Lyft is costing me money since with Uber I am constantly busy and getting pings that are always close. I also don't care for the fact that you can't see your earnings as you go with Lyft. So for Lyft I would rate 3 and Uber a 4.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

I gave them a rating of 3. I like the opportunity for a part-time gig to make extra cash, but at the same time I'm not happy with they way they make it appear their insurance covers you. The whole "we will be your primary when your personal insurance fails" really means they are a secondary insurance. This means you have to risk telling your personal insurance first before Lyft insurance kicks in. I'm not happy with misleading the drivers.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

A month ago, I would have rated a solid 5. I've downgraded to a 4 to reflect the return of commissions and the removal of the $1/per ride bonus. I understand the return of the commissions, but I sure do miss the $1/per ride bonus. Especially given that there are some days when all I do are quick short trips.

From a pax experience standpoint, I still give a 5. Folks I've driven have been pretty engaging and friendly and most tip during non-prime time rides. I get very little tip or close to none during PT. I wonder if it's because passenger know they are already paying a premium, or if it's because the app still hasn't been updated which tells pax that the prime time tips goes entirely to the driver.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

carleaux said:


> I drive for both in Chicago. Every shift I try to use Lyft, I get at least two cancellations to start off, although I sometimes get a $5 cancellation fee. I think it may be because Lyft will send me 10+ minutes away for every pickup. Also, they usually grossly underestimate the required time to arrival for passengers. If I do end up sticking with Lyft for a whole shift, I have a longer wait between pings and spend way more time driving to them. The two times I stuck with it for a whole shift I ended up making about 30-40% of what I normally do on Uber and I didn't end up getting much in tips, either. I am struggling to even get to 30 rides in my first 30 days, which was a goal. I feel that driving with Lyft is costing me money since with Uber I am constantly busy and getting pings that are always close. I also don't care for the fact that you can't see your earnings as you go with Lyft. So for Lyft I would rate 3 and Uber a 4.


Interesting to get another perspective from another fellow Chicago driver. Mine is opposite. I feel like I make more doing Lyft than Uber. I really only turn on Uber when it surges, or if it's super early in the morning, or if I am in the suburbs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doodle said:


> A month ago, I would have rated a solid 5. I've downgraded to a 4 to reflect the return of commissions and the removal of the $1/per ride bonus. I understand the return of the commissions, but I sure do miss the $1/per ride bonus. Especially given that there are some days when all I do are quick short trips.
> 
> From a pax experience standpoint, I still give a 5. Folks I've driven have been pretty engaging and friendly and most tip during non-prime time rides. I get very little tip or close to none during PT. I wonder if it's because passenger know they are already paying a premium, or if it's because the app still hasn't been updated which tells pax that the prime time tips goes entirely to the driver.


the prime time tips goes entirely to the driver.
That is not true anymore! The power driver bonus, or whatever it's called, was introduced when Lyft started taking 20% of the full fare, including the Prime Time Tips.

http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

@chi1cabby Yes, I know that is not true anymore. The only problem is that pax don't know that. The app still tells passengers that the prime time tips goes entirely to the driver, hence why I think they may be reluctant to add an additional tip on PT rides. Lyft had said they are in the process of updating the language on the app, it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Neither is fantastic as a result of their price war with each other. 

Positives - 
Riders seem more friendly, savvy - not entirely new to the concept of ridesharing
The App itself is more user friendly with ability to use diff navigation apps
The App runs on your own phone, and runs well. I know Uber does now also, but have not tried it...
Not only the ability for customer to tip, but they are not misleading about tips like Uber does
The drivers, admins are real people and they meet in informal settings regularly

Negatives - 
Less people use it over Uber, so less rides
Rides requests do seem to be further away, sometimes up to 2-4 miles - that's a gamble
Insurance seems to be more responsive(they have an emergency number), but similarly ambiguous in coverage
I got a cash tip from a rider(I guess they wrote about it in feedback) and got reprimanded. Apparently they can only tip with CC? A silly thing for Lyft to get bent out of shape about. And WTF would a customer do it and then say that? Bizarre and my only negative experience…so far.


There is no doubt that Lyft is better for drivers, but compared to Uber that's not saying much. It's like being the smartest kid on the short bus - mom & dad don't really want that bumper sticker. As of now, I drive for both and supplement each other so my drive time is maximized. However, if Lyft had the same client size I would drive for them exclusively.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lyft gets 2 ... uber gets 1


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Poll closed on Sept 14th. Here is the delayed result:

25 Drivers voted to give average rating of 3.08 Stars for Lyft.

34 Drivers voted to give average rating of 1.82 Stars for Uber.
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/lets-rate-uber-lets-help-uber-help-us.3115/page-2


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Too late to vote, by after last night I'd give Lyft a 1 and Uber a 3. I drive way too far for far too little pay with Lyft. I can at least make a marginal profit with Uber


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft needs to update the drivers dispatch board, a taxi driver or anyone that does pretty much cash business work, should not have to wait until the next day to see what he /she earned per fair, no business is run this way. Not only that, but I must keep a pad to keep track of each fare from pickup to drop off location, which is absurd, same with getting paid for the tolls, if uber has one thing going for them, their dispatch board for the drivers and passangers is very thorough, with a Google map printout for each fare, and the amount of the fare as soon or at least 10 minutes later . I have gotten numerous complaints from passangers regarding this issue, as most if not all have used and still use uber, and they say ubers receipt is very thorough "much easier to give to their company when expense reports are due" as I stated above. Heck it took me 4 times to keep sending my ezpass statement to get paid for bridges and tunnels, and we have quite a few here in the tri-state area. I have send them emails regarding this matter with no response. From the looks of it lyft is not up to speed to handle the animal called NYC, this is NYC not the two block radius called San Francisco.


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't like that the deductible with lyft's insurance is $2500, compared to $1000 with Uber. BTW, I told my insurance Co, Erie, I was rideshare driving, and they were fine with it as long as obly part time. Agent called corporate to confirm.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Who resurrected this dead horse? I have changed my position entirely! Lyft gets a 4 and Uber a -8


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kuber10 said:


> I don't like that the deductible with lyft's insurance is $2500, compared to $1000 with Uber. BTW, I told my insurance Co, Erie, I was rideshare driving, and they were fine with it as long as obly part time. Agent called corporate to confirm.





UberRey said:


> Who resurrected this dead horse? I have changed my position entirely! Lyft gets a 4 and Uber a -8


There are ongoing polls to assesses Drivers' sentiment on Uber & Lyft:
*Ongoing Poll | How Would YOU Rate Uber?

Ongoing Poll | How Would You Rate Lyft
*
uberpeople.net UPModerator, please lock this thread.
Thanx!


----------

